# A little PO'd at Bramble Berry right now!



## tersh79 (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay, I get that it's my job to learn how to use the materials, but I really think Bramble Berry could do a far better job at helping new soap makers use their products correctly! 

Back story on this: Bought some high PH Lab color. Thought I'd searched high and low for instructions, posted here for information even. Best I could find was a page on BB's website (http://www.brambleberry.com/Webpage.aspx?WebpageId=55) saying to use 3/4 - 1 1/2 ounce color per pound of soap. I go for it. Soap turns out VERY darkly colored. 

Do a little more googling, look at the page again, notice that it says 3/4 ounce DILUTED lab PH color. 

Does the Handy Tips page tell you where to find that information? NO. Does the product page for the specific color link to it? NO. Does it come with the product? NO. I finally found it by clicking specifically through their website - something you CANNOT count on your users to do!!! It's TERRIBLE web and user experience design. 

So. I'm a bit pissed right now. I've wasted the lab color, the fragrance oil, the soap oils, the lye, my time, etc. 

Again, I know I bear some responsibility here for not knowing how to use the product - but I tried to find the answers!! Is it so hard to put a **** link to the directions on the product page, BB?!  Sigh. Any recommendations as to what to do with some severely over-colored soap?!

*UPDATE:*
Got an email from Bramble Berry! I screwed up but they've made efforts to improve their site, have to give them credit for that! 

"Hi Patricia!

We saw that you left a product review on Bramble Berry’s site and we wanted to chat with you about it! We think that is a great idea and will be updating all our LabColor descriptions. I’m personally doing it and should have all of them manually updated by the end of September. If you have any other questions about LabColors or soaping, don’t hesitate to ask – we are here to help you out! J

Happy Soaping!

Becky"


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 25, 2013)

I am in NO WAY trying to make you feel dumb, but on the first page of results for "Brambleberry lab color" an entire quick start guide came up: http://www.brambleberry.com/Labcolor-Quickstart-Guide-W29.aspx

And this: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/diluting-bramble-berry-labcolors/

And this TV episode: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/cold-process-soap/using-colorants-in-cold-process-soap-video-2/

We've all made mistakes or missed something. Once I mixed my lye water, but didn't refrigerate it as I normally do. Later, I assumed I hadn't added the lye and thus added it again. Yes.... that soap went into the trash. Chalk it up to learning experience


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 25, 2013)

tersh79 said:


> Does the Handy Tips page tell you where to find that information?



Yes, it does. The section that says:
*Do I have to blend these with water and add preservative to use?*

We have already preserved the colorants but if you heat the colorants up in the microwave or double boiler, we always recommend adding 1% Germaben II just to be on the ultra safe side. Alternately, you can freeze your color in the freezer and not use a preservative.* You do need to add water - either 8 or 16 ounces depending on how much colorant you ordered. *Your colors are shipped ultra concentrated to save you money on shipping. (emphasis added)

It happens. I've done _way_ worse, and now you certainly won't ever forget to dilute them next time


----------



## moonbeam (Aug 25, 2013)

You can actually do some very cool creative things with the over colored soap. You can slice it and put it in other soap, sorry I don't have a better example but if you look for "Planet" soaps, you may see what I mean. Everything is a learning experience, now that you know you'll just move on and be the wiser for it!


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sorry that happened!   They should send instructions with the product and you shouldn't have to search a website for it.


----------



## tersh79 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I know I totally missed some things that seem obvious now, but really, a link from the product page directly and/or directions on the product (even something that that says "visit blahblah.com for instructions!) would just be helpful. Better to treat your customers like idiots than for them to prove it and go online and rant about it. Sigh. I hate feeling stupid almost as I hate wasting things. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## HorseCreek (Aug 25, 2013)

Why not send BB an email or call them to let them know that while the info is on the website, it was difficult for you to find? You might suggest they mail a usage/dilution guide out with the product. You aren't the first person that has made this mistake. I've seen several people ask the same question on the soap queen blog. 
So yes... the info is there, but it might not hurt for the suggestion since it seems others have the same problem.


----------



## tersh79 (Aug 25, 2013)

HorseCreek said:


> Why not send BB an email or call them to let them know that while the info is on the website, it was difficult for you to find? You might suggest they mail a usage/dilution guide out with the product. You aren't the first person that has made this mistake. I've seen several people ask the same question on the soap queen blog.
> So yes... the info is there, but it might not hurt for the suggestion since it seems others have the same problem.



I did leave a comment on the particular fragrance's page, maybe I will email them too! Good suggestion. 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Marilyna (Aug 25, 2013)

You're not stupid at all! They should have given instructions!!


----------



## hlee (Aug 25, 2013)

I like Brambleberry , but I find the website cumbersome .


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 25, 2013)

You can shred it and mix it in a white batch so you have colored confetti or you could rebatch some of the bars with lighter soaps to dilute to colors down.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 25, 2013)

I probably would have done the same. So do not feel stupid.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel you. I have one that ended up like that with their colors. I went and diluted but still don't care for them. I bought the set so it came with instructions but really.. They are almost too much and confusing.
Their website leaves MUCH to be desired. There is virtually no info for anything on there but the basics. I hardly buy their FO now because there are really no usage details or things like vanilla content which people really need to know. 
I still like their items.. Just have to pick and choose what I get.


----------



## samirish (Aug 25, 2013)

Personally I always thought Brambleberry (compared to other soap supply companies) went out of their way to help soapers learn how their products work. Ive watched many of the how to videos on their site.  Sorry you had a bad experience.


----------



## kazmi (Aug 25, 2013)

I usually like a lot of the products that I've purchased from BB but if it's something that I've never used before I watch whatever videos they have on the product.  Their product descriptions just don't give enough information.


----------



## paillo (Aug 25, 2013)

Agree. I always try to do independent research on their - or any other vendor's - products I haven't tried. And agree that you should definitely contact them - at least in my experience they're very good about responses.


----------



## tersh79 (Aug 26, 2013)

Got an email from Bramble Berry today! I have to give them credit for the customer service - so hey, we both learned from my mistake  

"Hi tersh79!

We saw that you left a product review on Bramble Berry’s site and we wanted to chat with you about it! We think that is a great idea and will be updating all our LabColor descriptions. I’m personally doing it and should have all of them manually updated by the end of September. If you have any other questions about LabColors or soaping, don’t hesitate to ask – we are here to help you out! J

Happy Soaping!

Becky"


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 1, 2013)

I had problems finding information on the lab colors, too.  The website is (or at least was) difficult to find the information neeeded.


----------

